# Mite Away Quick Strips II



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a quick question on the Hopguard, even though you disliked the messy strips and such, did it work for you? Did you monitor mites before and after and what what was the result? Thanks. John


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I did not monitor. Our local commercial beekeepers said to treat spring and fall as a newbee. They said I would have plenty to worry about so save the treatment/no treatment until I have more experience.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

So I assume they made it through the winter, what was their condition this last spring, weak/strong, and did they build up well and make a crop? Thanks. John


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

All three hives made it through winter in fine shape! I split 1 hive and it has 1 super on it. The other hives have 4 supers, 3 supers and 2 supers.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know about your area, but formic acid treatments - such as MAQS - in the summer is hard to do here in the south because the temps are too high. Be sure to read the directions.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

David LaFerney said:


> I don't know about your area, but formic acid treatments - such as MAQS - in the summer is hard to do here in the south because the temps are too high. Be sure to read the directions.


No joke- close to 100 later this week. So what do you use and when?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

At high temperatures expect queen loss. Your better off using apivar.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I won't be using a mite treatment until September 1st when I take off the honey.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

winevines said:


> No joke- close to 100 later this week. So what do you use and when?


I'm using apiguard later this week as soon as I pull honey - it actually works best during higher temps up to a point - 105 F according to the instructions. But it requires two treatments. The active ingredient in apiguard is thymol (synthetic I imagine) which can be extracted from the herb thyme. 

Everyone needs to educate theirself about the different options - they all have their ups and downs. A great place to start would be with these articles on Randy Olivers site Scientific BeeKeeping..


----------

